# Polynom



## 00101001 (11. Nov 2007)

Hallo!

Das Problem mit dem ich mit seit Tagen quäle sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich muss ein Polynom berechnen lassen. Als Eingabe hab ich den Grad des Polynoms und seine Koeffizienten


z.B.: beim Grad =3 gibts 4 Koeffizienten
d.h.: Meine Eingabe der Koeffizienten muss variabel sein, da ich ja es ja auch mal nur 2 oder 10 sein können

Kompilieren funkt einwandfrei, nur hab ich anscheinend einen Denkfehler dabei, denn nachdem ich den 1. Koeffizienten eingegeben habe, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung ....OutOfBoundsException... was soviel heißt das ich irgendwie außerhalb meiner Grenze bin oder so ähnlich  ???:L 

wäre toll wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte  :roll: .


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Nr29201{

	public static void main (String[]args){

		//deklerationen
		String in_grad;

		int grad,i=0;
		double x;

		//Eingabe
		in_grad=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Grad des Polynoms an");

		//Umwandlung

		grad=Integer.parseInt(in_grad);


		double[] koeff= new double[i];

		for(i=0;i<grad+1;i++){
		koeff[i]=Double.parseDouble(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie den Koeffizienten"+
		"von x hoch "+ i +" ein."));
		System.out.println(koeff[i]+"\n");
		}

	}// Ende main-Methode
}// Ende der Klasse Nr29201
```

lg Flo


----------



## Marco13 (11. Nov 2007)

double[] koeff= new double_; 

Hier ist i noch 0.

Stattdessen:
double[] koeff= new double[in_grad+1]; 
oder so...._


----------



## 00101001 (11. Nov 2007)

```
double[] koeff= new double[grad+1]
```

hat funktioniert  :toll: 

vielen Dank  :applaus: 

lg Flo


----------

